# LP gas rationing?



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Talked to my dad this afternoon and he says that the gas company will only deliver him a 100 gallons of LP at a time. Company claims their supply is really low and to be fair, so everyone gets some, that's all he is allowed. Because of the really cold weather the last couple weeks. 

Anyone else heard of this in their area? Wondering if it's just a local thing or more widespread? I can't imagine they could have gotten caught off guard. First time in history it got cold in January, in WI. Clark county area of WI. 

Sure love my wood stove.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Supply and Demand, seems pretty relistic with the cold weather this year.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

wesley762 said:


> Supply and Demand, seems pretty relistic with the cold weather this year.


Like Chipper said, this couldn't have caught them off guard. If I owned a fast food place, I would know to be ready at noon, Monday through Friday.

I wonder if something more troublesome is going on, that they don't want anyone to know.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Doesn't shock me. Its a smart move by a company so that everyone has enough to get through a spell of weather that could otherwise kill ya. All the more reasons to secure a few extra tanks and have them available long term, as I understand it propane does not have a limited shelf life like gasoline.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Besides, propane is a by-product of making gasoline. They are using cracking techniques that give more gas by using the gaseous and heavier products to produce more gas. That means less propane and diesel per drum of crude.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Maybe a reason to jack the price??


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sounds like they failed to buy enough on the futures market for this month. Spot pricee to high for them


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

No problem around here getting LP. I think Smitty901 got it right that the local LP company didn't order enough.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Most often "futures markets" only modify prices because there are no products exchanged. The world spot price has never been important in the USA because we have the world's reserve currency. That will change when we no longer have that advantage.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well Gas suppliers here offer a fixed price if you pay in advance. They buy gas on the futures market to cover that supply and lock in a price. They play the spot market to try an make a extra buck or two and cover the differences in what they planned to sell. This last month went way over there planned amounts.
Most years it works out best to lock in about 90% of what we think we need.


----------



## jrclen (Dec 22, 2012)

I live in central Wisconsin too and I just heard about the rationing. I need to call for a delivery this week. Usually they don't want to deliver less than 300 gallons. 100 will get me through the winter as I also burn wood. I'll come back and post if I find out any info from the gas co.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Talked to my dad this afternoon and he says that the gas company will only deliver him a 100 gallons of LP at a time. Company claims their supply is really low and to be fair, so everyone gets some, that's all he is allowed. Because of the really cold weather the last couple weeks.
> 
> Anyone else heard of this in their area? Wondering if it's just a local thing or more widespread? I can't imagine they could have gotten caught off guard. First time in history it got cold in January, in WI. Clark county area of WI.
> 
> Sure love my wood stove.


Didn't you "folks" hear

This is the roll out of "OpropaneCare" which is only fair as the people that can afford propane should support the people that cannot.

The result of course isn't propane for all but limited propane for the many

Geeze, you preppers should really get your act together and get real!!


----------



## jrclen (Dec 22, 2012)

I just talked with the propane company, L&L in Waupaca, and they mentioned no rationing. The current price is 2.29. They said they will fill me up, no problem.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

No problem here in Florida. We run our house stove off 20 pound containers of propane. I've got two on the line at any one time with 8 more filled out in the barn ready to go. A 20 pound re-fill costs me $17.99 down at the Ace Hardware in town. One can will last almost a month.
At one time we had a large tank that the gas company would come and fill but after one of the guys followed my wife into the house when she went for the check, even after being told to wait outside, that stopped. Never know who's a sex offender these days. (We need to tattoo their foreheads).
There is plenty for the forklifts at work, too.


----------



## jrclen (Dec 22, 2012)

That's $3.82 / gallon Rice Paddy. Our 20 pounders for the grill are about the same price as yours. Although right now they might be higher.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Signed up for 800 gallons at $2.09,no contract cost is $2.79 now.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

This is on fox 17 news out of Grand Rapids tonight.


----------

